# Non generic SCART plugs?



## Chris15 (Aug 7, 2011)

Is there any *real* manufacturer making SCART plugs or am I stuck with generic Made in China?


----------



## venuetech (Aug 7, 2011)

Chris15 said:


> Is there any *real* manufacturer making SCART plugs or am I stuck with generic Made in China?


 
never have seen one in the usa


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 7, 2011)

What's an SCART plug?


----------



## drummerboi316 (Aug 7, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> What's an SCART plug?


 

SCART - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DuckJordan (Aug 7, 2011)

looks like they are about 20 years old, have been replaced by newer connectors so you are probably stuck with china inc connectors...


----------



## tyler.martin (Aug 7, 2011)

They are still used in Europe, and I am assuming Australia, for SD video. I dont think there are many people here who have ever used one, or will know where to find them, but when I was living in the EU they were still for sale at the Electronics Stores. Ebay might be your friend here...


----------



## museav (Aug 8, 2011)

Although SCART has been very common in Europe and some other areas of the world, it was never common in the US and the only time I have seen it was on a number of 'international' products that were offered in multiple areas of the world. I have a feeling the SCART connector market may have become dominated by Chinese manufacturers.


----------



## Grizzly (Aug 12, 2011)

Farnell/element14 sell in Australia, and I've always found the Prosignal brand to be of good quality:
Your Search Results | element14 Australia


----------

